# حل الكاسبر ومشكلة License key file has been “black-listed” (blocked)



## Michael (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*للاسف انتهى وولى زمن الكاسبرسكى

فمنذ يوم 5/12/2006

لم يعد الكاسبرسكى قادر على عمل تحديث نهائيا بكل حال من الاحوال

وبهذا الموضوع اشرحة جيدا لكم

فأذا ظهرت لكم الصورة التالية







فعندها تقوم فتح الشاشة الرئيسية لبرنامج الكاسبر والذهاب الى Service  وفى الجزء الشمال من النافذة قم بالضغط على License Info section







وبعدها نقوم بفتح نافذة التسجيل








وبهذة الشاشةنقوم بمراجعة الارقام الموجودة مثل     000A02EC, 00079D82 or 00132048,   وهذة الارقام هى ارقام قام بعض القراصنة بعملها وعند اكتشاف شركة الكاسبر لذلك قفامت بمنع التحديث لهم وللاسف انا من ضمن هذة الارقام.

والان ناتى للحلول 

الحل الاول
هو شراء نسخة التفعيل من الشركة

الحل الثانى
هو ان يوجد لنا ملف تفعيل اخر غير الذى قد عرفتة شركة الكاسبر


المصدر والترجمة تم من خلال

http://www.kaspersky.com/support/kav6/error?qid=208279086*​


----------



## Fadie (13 ديسمبر 2006)

حصل معايا كدة و زعلت اوى انه خلص كان رائع فعلا

فى برامج تانية فى قوته يا مايكل ولا مفيش؟

انا بستخدم anti vir gaurd بس بيخنقنى كل يوم اعمله ابديت مانيوال


----------



## Michael (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*فى كثير NOD32 Antivirus System 2.70.16.0

او النورتن ودة الى انا شكلى هعملة هنزل مع النورتن مع الكاسبر عالشان البورتات برضة*


----------



## mr.hima (13 ديسمبر 2006)

كلامك صح مية مية ......لو كنت قلت الكلام دة بدرى شوية كنت وفرت عليا الاقتراب الى حالة التخلف العقلى:a82:  بسبب أن الكلسبر إسكاى مكنش عايز يشتغل ...!!
شكرا على المعلومة القيمة​


----------



## Michael (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههه

معلش حبيبى هيما انا كمان كنت تقريبا وصلت للمرحلة دى برة

انا بس حبيت اتاكد الاول من الكلام الى بكتبة

حقك عليا:smil13: *


----------



## Michael (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*واخيرا وكعادة منتدى الكنيسة العربية فى حصولكم على كل جديد ومناسب ومساعدة لكم يا احبة:smil12: :yahoo: :smil12: 

اليكم بالمرفقات الملف التفعيلى لبرنامج كاسبرسكى انترنت سكيورتى:yaka: :Love_Mailbox: 

واليكم صورة البرنامج لدى بعد قيامى بتجربة الكثير والكثير من الملفات التشغيلية قبل تاكدى من عملة وامكانية تحديثة لة  والذى يعطى الصلاحية حتى عام 2008






المصدر www.msfn.org


يالاة سمعونى كلمة  حلوة لمنتدى الكنيسة العربية:yahoo: *​


----------



## mr.hima (14 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا ا/ مايكل ......على الحل الجميل ...
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## Michael (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*شغال معاكم يا اخوة ولا اية النظام*


----------



## coptic hero (18 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *شغال معاكم يا اخوة ولا اية النظام*



ممكن تشرح لنا ازاى نعيد تفعيل الكود هل لازم نلغى الكود الآصلى


----------



## montasser (18 ديسمبر 2006)

[الاخ الحبيب
نزلت المرفق و هو zip file و دحبيت ادخلة قال file corrupted 
please try to find a solution to this problem 
many thanks god bless you


----------



## Michael (19 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> ممكن تشرح لنا ازاى نعيد تفعيل الكود هل لازم نلغى الكود الآصلى



بالظبط 

او تابع الصور




















































واى سؤال انا حاضر


----------



## Michael (19 ديسمبر 2006)

montasser قال:


> [الاخ الحبيب
> نزلت المرفق و هو zip file و دحبيت ادخلة قال file corrupted
> please try to find a solution to this problem
> many thanks god bless you



تفضل مرة اخرى مع انى جربتة ولاقيتة شغال


----------



## coptic hero (19 ديسمبر 2006)

الكود نجح ميرسيه يا جميل:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Michael (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*العفو يا كوبتك انا بالخدمة*


----------



## montasser (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شكر اخى الغالى يظهر انى حملتة ناقص بس المرة دى اشتغل و عملت update هل فية غلط فى انى اعمل تحديث كل فترة
عامة مشكور يا اخى الغالى


----------



## Michael (20 ديسمبر 2006)

montasser قال:


> شكر اخى الغالى يظهر انى حملتة ناقص بس المرة دى اشتغل و عملت update هل فية غلط فى انى اعمل تحديث كل فترة
> عامة مشكور يا اخى الغالى


*
لا مفيش مشاكل نهائى

بس فكرة البرنامج يقوم بعمل تحديث تلقائى من نفسة عند وجود تحديثات






[/COLOR*]


----------



## Fadie (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*استاذ يابنى ربنا يحميك و يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## Michael (21 ديسمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> *استاذ يابنى ربنا يحميك و يبارك خدمتك*



دة انت الى استاذ يا باشا


----------



## Fadie (23 ديسمبر 2006)

مفتاح أخر لعام 2010 فى المرفقات:yaka:


----------



## Michael (28 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا فادى...


----------



## mr.hima (28 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> ممكن تشرح لنا ازاى نعيد تفعيل الكود هل لازم نلغى الكود الآصلى


الاول طبعا لازم تشيل الكود اللى موجود بالكاسبر وبعدين تحددلوا ملف التفعيل الجديد


----------



## dr.kirols (2 فبراير 2007)

يا جااااااااااااااااااامديا مايكل


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا


----------



## JOJOTOTY (11 فبراير 2007)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووور يامان​*


----------



## mr.hima (14 فبراير 2007)

شغال يا باشا ,,,, بس سمعت إن في كراك لحد 2010 تعرف تجيبة ..... وشكرا


----------



## mr.hima (14 فبراير 2007)

شغال يا باشا ,,,, بس سمعت إن في كراك لحد 2010 تعرف تجيبة ..... وشكرا


----------



## Michael (15 فبراير 2007)

صحيح ولكن لنسخة البرنامج رقم 313

سلام ونعمة


----------



## alaa_2001y (1 أغسطس 2008)

انا لا اعرف لماذا كلما حملت الملف المرفق يقولون لا املك الترخيص لدخول الصفحه 
ما الخطأ
:11azy::smil8:




لا اله الا الله​


----------



## ana_more (5 أغسطس 2008)

مش اشتغل عندى ارجوكم محتاجة  License key


----------

